# BLOCKING ALL ON LINE VIEWING, DIRECTV ON DEMAND ETC



## joe444 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey guys

When I go to parental controls on my DTV online account I can block a few things

One option is under LIVE TV STREAMING I have selected block all channels, does that mean that directv on demand has been disabled because that`s what I am after? I want all on line streaming to be prohibited.

the other question is under ADULT Content,,,, show adult content or block adult content, if I select block what all would that include?

Is there anyway to block Directv on demand from my online account or does blocking all channels on LIVE TV STREAMING do that

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

joe444 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> When I go to parental controls on my DTV online account I can block a few things
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.
See if this doesn't help you out.
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1766/session/L3RpbWUvMTQ1MTI0MDUyMS9zaWQvWEptakoxRm0=


----------



## joe444 (Dec 27, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> See if this doesn't help you out.
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1766/session/L3RpbWUvMTQ1MTI0MDUyMS9zaWQvWEptakoxRm0=


Thanks Jimmie

Actually was referring only to settings on line and NOT individual receivers . I actually made some settings right from Directv.com account, and my question was from that point of view only, just from online account only, like the idea of controlling it all from work etc

One option is under LIVE TV STREAMING I have selected block all channels, does that mean that directv on demand has been disabled because that`s what I am after? I want all on line streaming to be prohibited.

the other question is under ADULT Content,,,, show adult content or block adult content, if I select block what all would that include?

Is there anyway to block Directv on demand from my online account or does blocking all channels on LIVE TV STREAMING do that

MY question was only as it relates to parental controls from dtv online account only...I guess a unusual question

btw my apologies for the double post am trying to figure out how to delete the 2nd one, perhaps a mod could delete the other thread


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok I think a little clarification would be helpful. Because you keep talking about on demand...

There's two (actually three really) kinds of on demand. 

One kind is n demand of access from mobile devices and computers. You use a dtv app or their web pages. It uses the Internet to show it. 

The other is on demand through your sat boxes. And that is even split into two versions. 90% comes from the Internet as well but there is a small portion that can actually be pushed via satellite to you. It's not really instant but soonish. 

So what exactly is your goal? Is it to stop people from streaming the channels to mobile devices or to stop people from using the Internet for on demand no matter what method? Because it seemed like you meant on demand via Internet which means you need both the boxes and the mobile based streaming blocked. If it's on specific devices I think you need to actually set up controls for all streaming on each ones apps as well because a lot of the on demand is not live tv. I'm not positive if live tv alone blocks all on demand for all mobile devices. You'd have to just test that. It should be device based IMHO.


----------



## joe444 (Dec 27, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> Ok I think a little clarification would be helpful. Because you keep talking about on demand...
> 
> There's two (actually three really) kinds of on demand.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for responding , yes I guess it was kind of unusual question, in fact all searching I did on parental controls with Directv generally never mentions settings from DTV online account but mostly from each individual box.

Just that anybody that has a online DTV account has the option of parental controls apart from the individual box settings. Probably nobody knows this I wager, I just wanted to know if anybody knew exactly what it means from On line account parental controls.

There are a couple choices you can make from just the online account... I selected under LIVE TV STREAMING block all channels, I just wondered if that included ALL STREAMING PERIOD

But I think the question is too "out there" few would ever think about this, probably a telephone call is in order for something so targeted my question is ...at any rate I have it selected block all channels under LIVE TV STREAMING , it`s a good start.

Actually I dont think they want to make it easy to block everything, I would actually like to block DTV Cinema also, but when you click on it, it requires a telephone call, so I guess I should phone and just ask to block everything they allow

thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I find it odd you want to block the free stuff there but not on the boxes myself. . But actually when you first log in to the apps I do believe it mentioned that you must set separate parental controls on every device. 

Sadly DIRECTV doesn't always use proper wording either. Could be what you did blocks all streaming period. Not sure because I've never bothered to try. But I would look at setting the controls on the actual devices myself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Whatever you do online does not affect your receivers, and whatever you do on your receivers won't affect nothing online.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

